# KC Mo Group LF 2 More Players



## Adjudicator (Aug 30, 2008)

*Group of 4 looking for 2 more*

Playing D&D 4th Edition.  Will be beginning a new campaign shortly, starting with _Keep on the Shadowfell_, and continuing through the series of published adventures.

The group meets on Saturdays.  Games start around noon, with session lengths of 5-6 hours.  The host location is in Kansas City, Missouri, North near Hwy 169 & Cookingham.


----------



## spazz451 (Sep 14, 2008)

Do you play every weekend?  I can really only make every other weekend for Saturdays, or else probably every Wednesday evenings..


----------

